# mythos v ek43?



## arty11 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey All,

Just a quicky... But in considering my options on upgrades at the moment and wanting to rule out a few avenues as I go slowly insane with possibilities!!

I've had a great deal of info and help so far and Dave @Coffeechap (who has been has awesome), but wanted to gauge opinions on the two grinders as mentioned. I will be using it 90% for espresso, but how do they compare in as far as flavour extraction? I do mainly drink flat whites and the odd straight shot. Intending to move from a Pavoni Pro to linea mini.

Regards


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

They are very different beasts.

Mythos is great for no nonsense press a button and get a nice mound of ground coffee. EK is a bit more of a ritual / faff depending on your standpoint

In the cup they are very different. Some coffees through the are too extreme for my taste - EK does seem to pull every flavour out.

You'll tend to find that people who own either will prefer the grinder that they own - partly not wanting their kid to be called ugly.

Best advice is to try both side by side if possible and see which suits your tastes and which you are happier living with.

My preference is Mythos as I prefer the coffee it produces and the no nonsense prep.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If I had a choice has mentioned the Mythos would be my choice.


----------

